# Japan Earthquake!



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Japan hit by 8.9 quake and tsunami...I will post more as it breaks and ask you do too!!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

There was a 13 foot tsunami and it was making it's way on their soil


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Anbody coastal in between check yourself! California,Hawaii, Oregon,Utah,Washington! British Columbia...be careful!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

HONOLULU - A tsunami warning issued by the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center in Hawaii after a large earthquake in Japan was widened beyond East Asia late Thursday to include Hawaii, Australia, New Zealand, Mexico and Central and South America and the rest of the Pacific Ocean.

The warning was issued Thursday at 9:31 HST p.m. Sirens were sounded about 30 minutes later in Honolulu alerting people in coastal areas to evacuate, and the first waves were expected to arrive at 2:55 a.m. local time Friday.

Alert level raised in Eastern PH

Alert level 2 has been raised in the 19 provinces that could be hit by at most one-meter tsunami waves between 5 p.m. and 7 p.m. and residents in these areas have been advised to go farther inland and prepare for possible evacuation, disaster officials said Friday, after an 8.9 magnitude quake struck Japan earlier in the day.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Holy smokes


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Buy gold people when the Nyse opens in the morning...BUY GOLD!!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/e/16711680/wshh37jL67aPlTXh6xyD


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hawaii is going to be hit next. In about t-minus ten minutes.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have a feeling our world is gonna end soon


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nuclear power plants are upgraded to warning status in Japan. They couldn't shut one down quick enough and it's getting hot in a reactor. Chances are it's all good but adding to the stress.



piranha-freak101 said:


> i have a feeling our world is gonna end soon


We will be ok. This stuff happens.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe Chernobyl will get a sequel. Japan consumed by giant radiation clouds.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hopefully not. They are having problems with the cooling systems.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Remember when the cloud from Chernobyl hit as far a England and France. We definitely need better options for shutting these things down a lot quicker. The meltdown is nothing compared to the radiation that's released.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep that's why I'm hoping meltdown. Scary sh*t to think of.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

saw this on the new this morning. seems to have caused quite a mess in japan. hopefullythings dont get worse. good luck to all the coastal places both sides of the pacific


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Wonder how many crazy ass surfers and going to be towed in to surf monster waves in Hawaii.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They better hurry the first waves are starting to hit Hawaii now. Doesn't look too bad yet.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

2-300 bodies discovered in Sendai


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

utah might be alright rnr...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Buddy from another site just live fed
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/Global/category.asp?C=176904&nav=menu55_1_1



r1dermon said:


> utah might be alright rnr...


What about Wisconsin?







Glad to see someone paying attention!!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Great RnR's avatar pic just caused gas prices to go up again. Oil refinery fires! WOOT...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats cause Nyse just opened!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Man I watched that video as it happened this morning and its pretty gut wrenching. There was one part you could see a guy trapped in a car wtf! Honestly this is a reason I dont live near the coast and up in the mountains. Snow is about the only natural thing I have to worry about. Did Japan issue a tsunami warning before it hit? By the video you wouldnt think so. The tsunami was reported to be 30+ feet.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Hopefully not. They are having problems with the cooling systems.


Lets say that thing explodes, how far would it reach?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Hopefully not. They are having problems with the cooling systems.


Lets say that thing explodes, how far would it reach?
[/quote]

It can reach the west coast of the united states with the right wind! Problem is with all that water around right now it's the last thing we need is highly contaminated explosion! A big radioactive cloud can travel 2-3000 miles before major drops in concentration are achieved. Again that is worst case scenario too man


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

The weather guy at CNN is completely freaking out about it hitting the west coast... THE BIGGEST EVENT THE WEST COAST HAS SEEN IN A LIFETIME!!!! AHHHH RUUUNNNN!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Let's not go that far shall we!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

For those of us who weren't awake this morning to watch it live, here are a couple pretty intense videos.

http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.element/apps/cvp/3.0/swf/cnn_416x234_embed.swf?context=embed&videoId=world/2011/03/11/vo.japan.tidal.wave.NHK

http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.element/apps/cvp/3.0/swf/cnn_416x234_embed.swf?context=embed&videoId=world/2011/03/11/sot.tsunami.hit.japan.cnn


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I heard it was supposed to hit California and the west coast around 10:00'ish - 11:00 ish...Godspeed to all!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oregon's coast is expected to get hit in about 20 minutes.
They've evacuated people 1/2 mile from the coastline.

BIG happenings down at my "home away from home"- Seaside, OR where I've surfed and hung out for the last 40 years.
Hopefully it won't wreak too much devistation there...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

edit: I just called the Astoria Police Dept. to offer the assistance of the Portland and Bend Guardian Angels to drive over and help with victim's assistance and damage control, and they said the warning for the Northern Oregon Coast has all but been recalled... they don't think they're gonna get hit at all like was expected.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah Hawaii was pretty mild this morning!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Yeah I was going to say that. From what I read, the biggest wave Hawaii got was 7 feet with hardly any force, which is fairly common anyway.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Might make for some decent surfing...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

South America is most likely going to see the largest waves if any do come out of this.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

2nd Vid @29 seconds top right corner.....when the giant debris filled tidal wave catches on fire you know sh*t just got real.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Click here for the whole gallery


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

quite hard to get your head around how awesome the power of this earthquake and resulting tsunami was. good set of pics


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

> Any assitance we (the U.S.) can provide we will be providing


-obama 1:18 pm


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It is real sad to see this going down..... However, when ever something like this happens, it just remind me how nature at any moment just say a big F YOU to man and wipe us out like ants.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Interesting that this happened right when they're working on a WMD that creates earthquakes...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^No it's not. For the last 20 years every time there's been a big quake everybody always says "drrrr it's because the US Navy created an earthquake machine." Hear it time and time again.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

They should stop rebuilding after these disaster and move to safer ground, it would cost much less in the long run that rebuilding infrastructure every time something big happens. I don't understand why people choose to live in places that can be devastated its like playing a game of chance with shitty odds against with mother nature one day she will inevitably f*ck you up


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^*No it's not.* For the last 20 years every time there's been a big quake everybody always says "drrrr it's because the US Navy created an earthquake machine." Hear it time and time again.


Okay, let me rephrase.









*I* find it interesting.









edit: On the second thought... if ya "hear it time and time again..." then yeah, lots of people must find it interesting.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

We in fact have created earth quake machines. The united states began engineering them on mass scale when McDonalds was founded.

PROOF for the non believers!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

That looks like Supermans cape covering her ass...HOLY SH*T! She killed superman by sitting on him!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RnR's avatar just gave me a seizure for fucks sakes!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn, death toll over 1,100 now in Japan!....







...with lots more to come probably!...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Human kind is a guest of this planet. When earth decides to do something, people suffer. that is reality. i am not saying what happened isn't sad, but this is reality. People living on this planet is taken for granted every day, by 90 percent of the population. Events like this should make people realize how lucky we are to have the things we do.

Same with poverty, and disease in 3rd world countries. Its natures way of attempting to balance the world, and cure the actual infection - Humans


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> ^*No it's not.* For the last 20 years every time there's been a big quake everybody always says "drrrr it's because the US Navy created an earthquake machine." Hear it time and time again.


Okay, let me rephrase.









*I* find it interesting.









edit: On the second thought... if ya "hear it time and time again..." then yeah, lots of people must find it interesting.








[/quote]

Yeah, they're called conspiracy theorists....


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Anbody coastal in between check yourself! California,Hawaii, Oregon,Utah,Washington! British Columbia...be careful!


Oregon Coast is fine!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

This is one of the most interesting pictures I've seen. Anybody else think so?

View attachment 200296


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh f*ck.....

"...No.1 and No.2 reactors at its Fukushima Daini nuclear power station were rising, and it had lost control over pressure in the reactors."

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42025882/ns/world_news-asiapacific/


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the guy who decided to build nuclear plants on faults deserves a medal for sheer genius


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bob351 said:


> They should stop rebuilding after these disaster and move to safer ground, it would cost much less in the long run that rebuilding infrastructure every time something big happens. I don't understand why people choose to live in places that can be devastated its like playing a game of chance with shitty odds against with mother nature one day she will inevitably f*ck you up


Every place you live has some chance of natural disaster. Tornados, earthquakes, hurricans, tsunamis, floods, etc.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Very true but its all about probability and some areas are relatively "safe" from natural disasters compared to others thats what i was trying to get at. New orleans for example, i would never live under the sea level reight beside the sea with hurricanes constantly pounding the shoreline.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

charlie sheen caused this earthquake


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

japan was moved 8 f*cking feet to the east...the whole damn country, 8ft. WTFFFF!!!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If some 9/11 jokes were made if this forum existed in 2001 all hell would have broken loose. Stupid f*cking Americans, what was I to expect though anyways? Carry on, dont mind me. Please do not respond to this post, its just a quick heads up. Hpyocrisy is cool, cooler than a dead japanese body washed up on shore after the water on the coast was all like "IMMMA FCKIN DO SUM sh*t".


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

one of the cooling towers just blew up....not good.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> This is one of the most interesting pictures I've seen. Anybody else think so?
> 
> View attachment 200296


damn thats a sweet pic go mother nature









although they are saying hundreds of bodies have been washed at the beach







im sure the death toll will rise over the next few days as the clear up begins


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

muskielover1 said:


> one of the cooling towers just blew up....not good.


No. 1 reactor is toast. With the cooling system destroyed it's only a matter of time before it slags itself. Now we get to see if the engineers knew what they were doing when they built the containment vessel. As long as that holds the threat to the surrounding area will be minimal.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

it isnt the same as chernobyle, cuase the reactor at chernobyle was at work ,This one didn t.
The radiation today, was measerd at 1x time the yearly dose... not good either!..
the problem with chernobyle was Graphite ..that was burning for days pouring out the radiation....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> japan was moved 8 f*cking feet to the east...the whole damn country, 8ft. WTFFFF!!!


Also shifted the entire planet on it's axis by 4 inches.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> japan was moved 8 f*cking feet to the east...the whole damn country, 8ft. WTFFFF!!!


Also shifted the entire planet on it's axis by 4 inches.
[/quote]

Sounds like a 'conspiracy theory' to me...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Dt has a point, imagine if I had posted hilarious internet meme photos about 9/11 on that day? You guys would have been tearing up, singing God Bless America and telling me about the blue collared men that lost their lives.

But because its in Japan, it's cool right?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Of course it's not "cool."
Nor is it "funny."

However, what good does it do to sit around and lament, cry, bitch, moan... 
I don't think anybody's joking about the deaths, the family members who lost people, their homes, their businesses, their cars...

I think a person who can pull a little comedy out of a horrible situation is in a way... a genius.
And, just like hard work separates the "men from the boys..." a sense of humor in the face of horror separates the "stick-in-the-mud grouches from the efficacious."


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

it is also different in the sense that this was caused by nature,not by gihad screaming terrorists.
i mean seriously,how many times has godzilla destroyed tokyo?countless.yet i bet every single one of you has stayed up countless hours into the wee morning watching and laughing it happen over and over again in 2 hour documentary style increments.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

10pointers said:


> Dt has a point, imagine if I had posted hilarious internet meme photos about 9/11 on that day? You guys would have been tearing up, singing God Bless America and telling me about the blue collared men that lost their lives.
> 
> But because its in Japan, it's cool right?


I think you should take back your comment. I remember when the hurricane Katrina hit the u.s., a lot of people on this forum posted some "funny pics" of the disaster like the black guy stealing beers and stuff like that.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

pirana666 said:


> it isnt the same as chernobyle, cuase the reactor at chernobyle was at work ,This one didn t.
> The radiation today, was measerd at 1x time the yearly dose... not good either!..
> the problem with chernobyle was Graphite ..that was burning for days pouring out the radiation....


Doesn't really matter if it was "at work" or not. Wheather it's generating electricity or not the fission reaction is still going on, you can only slow it down not stop it entirely. This means even if it isn't running any turbines you still need to pump water through to to keep it cool. With the cooling stack and other assorted plumbing blown to so much shrapnel it's only a matter of time. 
Chernobyle was bad because the reactors of that era didn't have what's called a containment vessel, which is just a super thick, heavily shielded housing around the reactor itself to keep radioactive debris contained in the event of catestropic failure. When Chernobyle melted it did so right into the open air. When this one melts it'll (hopefully) just pool in the bottom of the containment vessel.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^^i actually heard it would melt right through the bottom and possibly contaminate the ground and water.^^


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Prayers goes out to all those people over there.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so what building exploded and how, did they vent the reactor into that room and that room had to much pressure so it blew up? if they haven't had water pumping for days would the rods not be exposed by now and the containment pool full of rods? it seems like they cant do anything over there to stop the sequence of event unfolding.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Dt has a point, imagine if I had posted hilarious internet meme photos about 9/11 on that day? You guys would have been tearing up, singing God Bless America and telling me about the blue collared men that lost their lives.
> 
> But because its in Japan, it's cool right?


why do canadians constantly try and categorize americans as elitist douche bags? plenty of people were making fun of katrina, which was a natural disaster like this...but it's OK for canadians like DT to sit around and call out american soldiers and call them vicious names, doing what they've been ordered to do as a result of a TERRORIST (not a natural disaster) attack that killed (murdered) 3000+ people for political reasons? DT does not have a point, very few jestful things have been said here, and there are many somber condolences while everybody in the world tries to wrap their head around the magnitude (no pun intended) of this natural disaster...i dont think people are sitting here saying "i hope the reactor melts down and kills thousands bahahaha", but rest assured that's what you righteous canadians would be saying if this sh*t went on in "demonic" america. this whole "american's are douche bags" thing is getting tired and old, and quite frankly, it's not even close to what people should be focused on right now, which is japan and mitigating further disaster over there.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/explosion-at-japanese-nuclear-power-plant-leads-to-meltdown-fears/story-e6frea6u-1226020455002


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't get how the outer container can explode without anything happening to the inner container it doesn't add up and you wold think they would have pressure release valves to prevent this, it look like quite the explosion to.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

they did vent it but the pressure rose from like 8 times to over 1000 times higher than normal within hours,and im sure they could only release so much of it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/japan.quake/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1



> In the town of Minamisanriku, 9,500 people are unaccounted for, Japan's Kyodo News Agency reported, citing local officials. That figure is more than half the population of the town, which is located on the Pacific, the news agency said.


holy sh*t...that's f*cking epic. hopefully that's just way overblown...


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

By no means am I laughing at the deaths of so many people. If my attempt to shine a little light into such darkness did nothing else it gave DT yet another reason to bash Americans. You know us evil,blood thirsty war mongers that will likely be among the first to send relief efforts to help the people of Japan in any way possible.......


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

who cares...im sure canada will send their share of relief. this is a global catastrophe, and it could happen anywhere. it could've happened to hawaii, im sure japan would be sending shitloads of relief in that scenario.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Back on Topic, these disasters are becoming more and more prominent. Makes me think its only a matter of time before something gets really fucked up, effecting us all. I say NOW is the time to live life to the fullest. Why not go out and buy that corvette tommorow? Why not tell the boss to f*ck off and fly to a beach in S.America for a week? If you want to do it, I say go for it.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^its "affect",not "effect"fagat


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

were overdue for an ice age, a large asteroid impact, solar flare/storm, super volcano eruption and a mess of other sh*t that we are overdue for that will cause billions of people to die if not wipe us out so yes it is only a matter of time its always been never mind the natural disasters.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As was suggested earlier... gonna go on some errands... stopping into Yoko's for some grilled mussels for lunch.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Yeah you go do that. Let men in a higher class than yourself deal with the issues of the world while you mindlessly go to Yokos and imply that you have no care at all. Hooah! Whatever the f*ck that means.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Back on Topic, these disasters are becoming more and more prominent. Makes me think its only a matter of time before something gets really fucked up, effecting us all. I say NOW is the time to live life to the fullest. Why not go out and buy that corvette tommorow? Why not tell the boss to f*ck off and fly to a beach in S.America for a week? If you want to do it, I say go for it.


9/11/01 + 3/10/11 = 12/21/12

Research it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Back on Topic, these disasters are becoming more and more prominent. Makes me think its only a matter of time before something gets really fucked up, effecting us all. I say NOW is the time to live life to the fullest. Why not go out and buy that corvette tommorow? Why not tell the boss to f*ck off and fly to a beach in S.America for a week? If you want to do it, I say go for it.


9/11/01 + 3/10/11 = 12/21/12

Research it.
[/quote]

Pretty wild stuff man...

Researched 12/21/12 and came up with this


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/gulp


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

[9:54 p.m. ET, 11:54 a.m. Tokyo] A meltdown may have occurred at at least one nuclear power reactor in Japan, the country's chief cabinet secretary, Yukio Edano, said Sunday.

He also said that authorities are concerned over the possibility of another meltdown at a second reactor.

"We do believe that there is a possibility that meltdown has occurred. It is inside the reactor. We can't see. However, we are assuming that a meltdown has occurred."



b_ack51 said:


> 9/11/01 + 3/10/11 = 12/21/12
> 
> Research it.


May 21, 2011 is the "biblical end of days."


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Is it just me or are the Japanese really trying to downplay the fact that they have a major problem here? "Oh well, you know, it might be melting, we're not really sure....that glowing cloud on the horizon? Nah that's Godzilla fighting with Mothra."







Real obvious to anyone with a brain that not one but two meltdowns are occuring at once. You don't flood a reactor with seawater just because it's running a little on the warm side.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> 9/11/01 + 3/10/11 = 12/21/12
> 
> Research it.


May 21, 2011 is the "biblical end of days."
[/quote]
depends on what freak you ask.its a very small group that believes that.i wouldnt go calling it "biblical".anyone can make somethin out of nothin.nowhere in the bible does it say"the world will end on may 21st 2011.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

and IDK why theyre giving out iodine.all it does is protect the thyroid from radiation....i guess if its in the water and not the air,then maybe,but still...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/chugs iodine


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> /chugs *CUM*


FIXT


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jesus muskie....


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Allah Danny...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Before and After - Mouse over the images.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, I found your boat.. It's on my house.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

A 60-year-old man was rescued from the sea 10 miles off Fukushima. He was spotted floating in the sea on a piece of his roof, after being swept along with his house.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

The amount of destruction over there is unbelievable!

It is going to be a long road to recovery over there, and MANY lives will have been lost.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

sadly,its going to be in the tens of thousands...from all the missing people numbers that are still comming in.hopefully im wrong tho.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

The area my cousin lives in (english teacher) has no water or power and apparently he's 40mi north of one of the power plants according to my aunt he's hoping to get into Tokyo too fly back to NJ tomorrow assuming he can get to the bullet train.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Imagine living with this for the next two months worth of aftershocks and possible tsunami's.

Just reported a 2nd tsunami maybe coming 3 meters high


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

There was another explosion at the Fukushima nuclear plant just reported too.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't know if anyone else seen this as well, but besides earthquakes, tsunami's and nuclear explosions. Japan is now evacuating people away from the Shinmoedake volcano in Tokyo, which erupted earlier today. The volcano reawakened after 52 years last January, again on March 1, after which followed two weeks of inactivity. Researchers think it is likely that the earthquake acted as a catalyst for the eruption.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CRAZY Tsunami video!!

http://gizmodo.com/#!5781566/this-is-the-scariest-first+person-video-of-the-japan-tsunami-yet


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's a really unique amateur video from Japan. I say unique because the guy records some cracks on a bike path and you can actually see the earth sway back and forth.

http://i.cdn.turner.com/cnn/.element/apps/cvp/3.0/swf/cnn_416x234_embed.swf?context=embed&videoId=ireports/2011/03/14/irpt.japan.earthquake.cracks.ireport


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^That just blew my mind.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow that vids freaky. Its like hes on an island


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

More breaking news out of Japan.. Apparently there was an explosion at Reactor 2. Here are some updates..

12:15 AM - March 15 2011 - People within 20 kilometers of the Fukushima No.1 nuclear power plant have been ordered to evacuate, those 30km away are being instructed to stay indoors.

12:17 AM - March 15 2011 - Low levels of radiation may start reaching Tokyo within the next 10 hours. Radiation spikes have already been measured in several areas (in one case, potentially 33x higher than normal).

12:17 AM - March 15 2011 - According to the news agency Kyodo, a 30-km radius no-fly zone has been established over the deteriorating Fukushima Nuclear plant.

They are saying that about 50 staff member remain on site, but others are all being evacuated. Click here for more updates.

And some good news is that this cat survived..


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Nuclear disaster is offically at stage 6. One step above Three Mile Island and one below Chernobyle......not good.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

its fucked...bottom line.who knows how far this whole situation is going to go.japan is already overcrowded,where will they go?it will be years and years of snowballing before any of this gets any better(as a whole) and who knows if it ever will.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

"DETROIT (AP) -- Two Japanese automakers are halting some production at North American factories to assess availability of parts following Friday's deadline earthquake and tsunami in Japan.

Subaru of America says it has suspended production at its plant in Lafayette, Ind. The plant, Subaru's only North American factory, employs 3,500 workers and built 150,000 vehicles last year, including the Outback and Tribeca wagons and Legacy sedan. A company spokesman doesn't know when production will resume.

Toyota is suspending overtime and production on Saturdays at all of its North American plants to assess the availability of car parts. Toyota is trying to conserve parts after the huge earthquake and tsunami, which is disrupting shipments from Japan to the U.S.

Japanese automakers Nissan and Honda have said their North American plants have not been affected."

link


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Your car parts just went up.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Another amateur video. Watch all the way through, it gets better and better (or worse and worse, however you look at it)

http://www.livingscoop.com/v/1353/


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

^ That's the video I posted a few back, I just couldn't embed it.

Crazy how it just keeps coming and coming.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

They dealt with Hiroshima/Nagasaki, they will deal with this as well. Tough people.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Tsunami Simulation.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^curious as to what exactly the numbers represent.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Which numbers? The ones running top to bottom and left to right near the picture are Longitude/Latitude.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

oh,well the water height in (m) must mean meters,but just 1 meter?that can mean that.i know what the lat/lon is


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

0S1R1S said:


> Tsunami Simulation.


Gnarly


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> oh,well the water height in (m) must mean meters,but just 1 meter?that can mean that.i know what the lat/lon is


I found some more information, here is the source of the gif. "Simulation models calculate amplitude and wavelength of a tsunami. This is calculated only offshore where amplitude has a really small value (mostly 1m). Most of those models can describe aprox. time of arrival of a tsunami. But amplitude (wave height) near shore is very hard to predict (example: was above 7m in Soma and 4.2m in Oarai)."

Here is another type of tsunami simulation.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> The area my cousin lives in (english teacher) has no water or power and apparently he's 40mi north of one of the power plants according to my aunt he's hoping to get into Tokyo too fly back to NJ tomorrow assuming he can get to the bullet train.


Tyler is still there... He spent the last 36 trying to figure out a way to get to a train station that would get him to Tokyo and my aunt is getting more and more worried...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Man, these guys are quick.. They even put the shrubs back in place


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

A Japanese home adrift in the Pacific Ocean, photographed by U.S. Navy. Talk about structural quality. Too bad the foundation guy skimped.










"Great real estate buy - waterfront property, flood lighting, bay windows, front and back yard pool."

And one for Mitch Hedberg - "Seaside my ass, Sea ON."


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Why is the home floating? is it made of foam?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Panic in Tokyo


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

The death toll rises in Japan today as they believe up to 25,000 people could be dead. Inshinomaki confirmed 10,000 of their citizens are missing, and to top it off - it's snowing.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Dudes.

Terrible thing that of the earthquake..... I just can't fcking believe how some stupid assholes at facebook were writing that Japan deserved it for having attacked pearl harbor....What such a motha fuka asshole could think that??????









This vid broke my heart.....

Dog asking for help and trying to give solace to his dogfriend.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> oh,well the water height in (m) must mean meters,but just 1 meter?that can mean that.i know what the lat/lon is


that's the misconception about a tsunami it's not a 50 foot tidal wave coming in like deep impact. Basically when the entire ocean raises up 1m in a place where everything is at sea level...it's going to be ugly.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^i knew that...i juat wanted to know if i was missing something about the significance of the numbers.os1r1s's explanation brought things to light.once it gets to the coast,its all got to do with the depth of the seafloor,shape of the land,ect.it just showed that it was still 1.0M when it got to land so i wasnt sure.it was up to 30ft in places so thats almost 10 meters.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Holy sh*t man....that thing was right on their ass. 10 seconds later they'd never have made it.


----------

